# What is a good fast growing shade tree?



## GLOBOTREE (Jul 31, 2006)

I want a fast growing shade tree to plant on the western side of the property that will block the afternoon/evening summer sun.
Preferably a tree that does not produce berrys or nuts.
Is Red Maple the tree I am looking for? We live in northwest S.C., hot summers and mild winters.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 31, 2006)

Fruitless mulberry grows very fast, and produces dense shade. No berries or nuts. It drops its leaves in the fall, and usually drops them all in a very short span of time. That's nice, because it lets you clean them up just once, instead of 4 or 5 times, like some trees.

I have no idea if it grows in your climate. It does very well in heat.


----------



## Elmore (Jul 31, 2006)

woodsman said:


> I want a fast growing shade tree to plant on the western side of the property that will block the afternoon/evening summer sun.
> Preferably a tree that does not produce berrys or nuts.
> Is Red Maple the tree I am looking for? We live in northwest S.C., hot summers and mild winters.



hmm...sounds like a job for Bald Cypress, Taxodium distichum. Has a medium growth rate but under the right conditions I'd consider it fast growing. Will provide shade in summer and being deciduous, will allow warming sunshine through in winter. No major pest or disease problems and is nearly indestructible (hyperbole) when it comes to storm damage. These trees will produce knees when planted in moist areas. If you don't want to deal with these root appendages, plant in a relatively dry area. A tall pyramidal tree with excurrent branching. A similar tree, but much faster in growth, is the Dawn Redwood, Metasequoia glyptstroboides. Not as drought tolerant or as pest free as a Bald Cypress though.
If you prefer a tree with deliquescent type of branching I might suggest a Chinese Pistache, Pistacia chinensis or a Chinese/Lacebark Elm, Ulmus parvifolia. Red Maple is a far too popular, soft wooded maple that has a host of problems and is not as long lived as those I have mentioned.
I prefer Ginkgo over all.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34060&stc=1&d=1147910915"width=550"


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow! Thanks ya'll. That is more trees than I had ever thought of.
I do prefer a decidious tree over the evergreen. 
And definitely with strong limbs, not like the bradford pear.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the difference between excurrent branching and deliquesent branching?
Thanks


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 2, 2006)

woodsman said:


> And definitely with strong limbs, not like the bradford pear.



The fruitless mulberry is VERY strong and resilient. Not at all brittle. Might make a good archer's bow, come to think of it...


----------



## Elmore (Aug 2, 2006)

woodsman said:


> What is the difference between excurrent branching and deliquesent branching?
> Thanks




Excurrent
Having a single, undivided trunk with lateral branches, as in spruce trees.
Excurrent branching is the type of branching that exists in a pine tree. There is one main trunk with a whorl of branches at each node. This is also known as Monopodial Branching. Excurrent branching is typical in most conifers. Where lateral branches form at 90 degree angles on a main vertical stem. Think of a bottle brush.

Deliquescent
Branching so that the stem is lost in branches, as in most deciduous trees. 
Deliquescent or Decurrent branching is a type of branching that is exhibited by an oak or maple tree. There is a short main trunk with irregular branching above the short main trunk. This is also known as Sympodial Branching. Sympodial branching is irregular branching where there is a single short trunk and irregular branching above the trunk. An example of sympodial branching is an oak or maple tree. Deliquescent branching is more typical on most broadleaf shade trees. Where a main stem or trunk grows for some distance then divides into several smaller branches that grow on and then repeat this growth habit. Think of a Lollipop.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Pages/tree/form.html


----------



## Old Monkey (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Elmore what do you think of the liriodendron for this particular role?


----------



## Elmore (Aug 3, 2006)

*Liriodendron tulipifera*



Old Monkey said:


> Hey Elmore what do you think of the liriodendron for this particular role?



I like Yellow Poplar a.k.a. Tuliptree, Tulip Magnolia, , Yellow Poplar, Whitewood. A good native in the right place. I have often admired the finely fissured gray bark and the long straight bole of this tree. On a breezy day the leaves fluttering in the wind are nice. I would rather plant one of these than a Red Maple and certainly a fruitless Mulberry. They require a deep, well drained and moisture retentive soil though. Not unlike the conditions that serve well for Sugar Maples. They can be messy what with aphids and the frass and sooty mold associated with such. Many have brittle wood which will become evident once they reach size and a series of storms pass. Interestingly, there is some variability as to structural strength within certain individuals in this species. Simply put, some are stronger than others. I have a few on the property. The best one is one that I transplanted from the woods, in mid-summer, about 17 years ago. A near perfect, young specimen. Another near the house has a somewhat disfigured crown due to the effects of storms. I would much rather plant Bald Cypress or the others mentioned in my first post on this thread but on a large property I would want one or two placed somewhere.

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/Plants/l/lirtul/lirtul1.html

A near perfect, young specimen

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36888&stc=1&d=1155002914">


----------



## treeseer (Aug 11, 2006)

My Liriodendron are all raining down leaves; typical in drought. I like melia toosendens. Chinese wingnut, Pterocarya, have very small winged seeds, and is very fast.

How is your soil? what mature height do you want?

If you ar enear charlotte, visit Bartlett tredd research labs' arboretum; they have a ton of trees to look at.


----------

